# Portable Texture Equipment -Advice Needed



## mds120 (Nov 22, 2009)

We currently own a Magnum TexFinish machine which we use for smaller jobs. After 2 years we are having issues with it surging material. In other words the pump is running but it is charging the line intermittently. This is a smaller machine and is electric.

Here were the reasons we bought the TexFinish Machine.

Machine under $800. 
Portable so one man could lift it or push it into a truck. 
Able to apply popcorn texture. 
Use a gun rather than a hopper. 
If necessary, the machine had to have the ability to texture an entire house.

We are thinking about going to a gas compressor. We have the same requirements as above but understand we may have to go back to a hopper.

Any suggestions as to what machine or gas compressor we should buy?


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

we have a mag texfinish sprayer that was doing the same thing, i thought it was the flex hose going bad, when i started to take it apart i realized that the connection on the bottem of the hopper was just a lil loose and was sucking in air but not loose enuff to leak material. Tightened it down half a turn and works great again. :thumbup:


----------



## mds120 (Nov 22, 2009)

drywallnflorida said:


> we have a mag texfinish sprayer that was doing the same thing, i thought it was the flex hose going bad, when i started to take it apart i realized that the connection on the bottem of the hopper was just a lil loose and was sucking in air but not loose enuff to leak material. Tightened it down half a turn and works great again. :thumbup:


Thank you for the reply. I was thinking it might be the hose at one time. I took everything apart to check it. I'll check the connection at the bottom of the hopper again. Maybe there is a gasket of something.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Mds, what part of MO are you in?


----------



## mds120 (Nov 22, 2009)

Kansas City.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

If you keep having trouble I'll get you chucks's # @ magnum.


----------



## greenrabbi (Nov 30, 2009)

We had a similar problem, only it turned out the flex hose needed to be replaced. After that it was working fine again.


----------

